# Ullswater & Tree



## -Oy- (Jul 29, 2018)

One from a weekend in Pooley Bridge, Cumbria.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2018)

Pretty picture Oy!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2018)

Reminds me of Utah. Not that I've ever been to Utah but........


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 29, 2018)

Beautiful. Oy,do you print out your photos? Frame some? I wouldn't be able to choose.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 29, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Beautiful. Oy,do you print out your photos? Frame some? I wouldn't be able to choose.



Not as often as I should. I have a set of 20 x 16” frames on the wall so can just swap the prints as and when we fancy doing so


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2018)

Fab Photograph as usual... just stunning.....


----------



## Falcon (Jul 29, 2018)

A  beautiful  reflective  image.   Thank you  Oy.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 29, 2018)

Nice composition


----------



## Meringue (Jul 30, 2018)

Sublime, lovely.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 30, 2018)

Oy, when I saw the title, I thought it was one of my photos of Ullswater .  I think I might have posted this a few years ago,but here is another (winter) view of Ullswater and the snow covered fells in the background.


----------

